
Ask HN: How to crowdfund open source algorithmic trading platform and datasets - jayjohnson
Hello all,<p>I was tired of chasing down datasets to test investing ideas, so I built https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;AlgoTraders&#x2F;stock-analysis-engine and was wondering how + if a kickstarter or patreon (or something else) is worth the time to try to get traction? I&#x27;m currently running this all from my house, and I would like these funds to pay for hosting fees on AWS S3 so anyone can get started quickly with ready-to-go AI datasets and pricing data without paying for something like quandl (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quandl.com&#x2F;).<p>I am very new to growth engineering and crowdfunding, so am I interested to hear what HN thinks about these options to raise money without a VC or angel.<p>Thanks for your time!
Jay
======
verdverm
Have you priced out S3? I've been scraping stock data for a few years and my
monthly cost is still under $20 (on Google Cloud).

Another thought / question that's in my mind... Shouldn't the algos provide
some profit that could support costs? If not, red flag

BTW, if you want that data & code, I'm happy to share. Cannot attest to the
data quality. Haven't checked it in over a year, but it's still running!

------
PaulHoule
Since algorithmic trading is about being a better trader than the other guy,
why would somebody give anything away if it were valuable?

